# كيفية تنفيذ أعمال الصرف الصحي



## m_e (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


إخواني الأعزاء أقدم لكم كيفية تنفيذ أعمال الصرف الصحي


أسألكم الدعاء لي ولمن أعد هذه المادة​

أخوكم الفقير إلى الله محمود إبراهيم حجر


والأن مع المحاضرات


http://www.4shared.com/file/IMZRFw5F/___.html
​


----------



## m_e (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​إخواني الأعزاء أقدم لكم كيفية تنفيذ أعمال الصرف الصحي​ المحاضرات تشرح بالتفصيل وبالصور كيفية تنفيذ اعمال الصرف الصحى بالطبيعة​أسألكم الدعاء لي ولمن أعد هذه المادة​أخوكم الفقير إلى الله محمود إبراهيم حجر​​


----------



## m_e (14 مارس 2011)

المحاضرات تشرح بالتفصيل وبالصور كيفية تنفيذ اعمال الصرف الصحى بالطبيعة​


----------



## أحمد سعيد محمد محم (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (18 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حماده النجم (18 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (19 مارس 2011)

_موضوع رائع و صاحبه أروع 
تقبل مروري واقبل اهدائـــي لك
نظرت إلى المــاء ..وجدتــك 
أصــفـــى ..وأنقـــى
نظرت إلى الورد ..وجدتك
أحلــى .. وأبهـــى
تذكرت الوفاء ..وجدتك من 
الوفـــاء ..أوفـــى
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه_


----------



## ROUDS (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عطا (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم على الموضوع الممتاز وبارك اللة لك


----------



## M.KAMEL0 (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك
وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس عددنان (1 أبريل 2011)

اذا امكن موضوع عن تنفيذ الاعمال الصحية في المنزل واساليب القياس والتثبيت 
مع بالغ الشكر


----------



## abdelaazizov (15 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## نضال هديب (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا" جزيلا" وبارك الله لك


----------



## محمود زين العابدين (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الوايلي (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (24 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا
على المجهود
ممكن الملف pdf
المهندس احمد عكوش


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## نورالدين عبدالله (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يأخى


----------



## نورالدين عبدالله (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## salah_hyd (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا اخوانا لم استطع التحميل من موقع 4shared
ممكن حد يرفع على رابط اخر
بارك الله فيكم واجركم على الله


----------



## عاشق الامواج (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدو99 (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور كتير والله موضوع جميل


----------



## شريف خيري (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك يااخي العزيز


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن حد يرفع الملف على رابط تانى بجد انا محتاجة ضروري ياريت لو على الميديا فير​


----------



## eng.hosieny (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (6 مارس 2012)

لوحد نزل الملف ياريت يرفعة على رابط تانى مثل الميديا فير ​


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم انا نزلت الملف بصراحة فى قمة الروعة وانا متشكر جدا وان شاء الله هرفعة على الميديا فير​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

تم اعادة رفع الملف رابط المديا فاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?rjzb9qzy612m9jq


----------



## bazoonline (10 مارس 2012)

مشكور وننتظر المزيد


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=253026#ixzz1pZ2v4EPa

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الضالمين


----------



## هشام رحمون (23 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (23 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك .................. جارى التحميل


----------



## salim salim (23 مارس 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## moatef (24 مارس 2012)

مجهود رائع فعلا ذاد الله من علمك ونفعك به


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (24 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elfares (24 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mkalash (3 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و وفقكم


----------



## wael1977usf (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جعله الله عز وجل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng/ahmed salama (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكـ الله خير الجزاء وجعلهف ىميزان حسناتكـ


----------



## adhmdemo (24 ديسمبر 2012)

هل من الممكن رفع المحاضرات علي رابط اخر من فضلك


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (17 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## محمد النواري (12 مارس 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عزت محروس (13 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد فرزات (19 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafazoui (12 مايو 2013)

المحاضرات تشرح بالتفصيل وبالصور كيفية تنفيذ اعمال الصرف الصحى بالطبيعة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 مايو 2013)

*مجهود رائع جدا جدا بشمهندس محمود .. فجزاك الله خيرا ..
وهذا رابط للملف يدعم الاستكمال *
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/yVDOuYUa7L/تنفيذ_اعمال_الصرف_الصحي.rar.html


----------



## اعجال (13 مايو 2013)

يسلموا وبارك الله فيك وفي كل من ساهم بهذا العمل الطيب والله يعتبر ملم وشامل عن مواضيع والاعمال التي تخص شبكات الصرف الصحي..........جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## body55 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع و صاحبه أروع 
تقبل مروري واقبل اهدائـــي لك
نظرت إلى المــاء ..وجدتــك 
أصــفـــى ..وأنقـــى
نظرت إلى الورد ..وجدتك
أحلــى .. وأبهـــى
تذكرت الوفاء ..وجدتك من 
الوفـــاء ..أوفـــى
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------

